# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Thyhet rekordi, meksikanja do lindë nëntë fëmijë

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Një grua meksikane është shtatzënë dhe do të lindë nëntë fëmijë, duke e thyer rekordin e mbajtur aktualisht nga një australiane.

Nënë e 14 fëmijëve, Nadya Suleiman, mban rekordin për lindjen unike me më shumë fëmijë të mbijetuar, me tetë të tillë.

Lajmin e bëri të ditur televizioni Televisa, që raportoi se Karla Vanessa Perez, zbuloi pas ekografisë se është duke pritur gjashtë vajza dhe tre djem.

Aktualisht, Perez është shtruar në një spital të shtetit të Koahilias, pranë kufirit me SHBA-në. Ajo është në muajin e tetë të shtatzënisë dhe nëse gjithçka do të shkojë mirë, pritet të lindë në fund të majit.

Perez, mosha e të cilës nuk u bë e ditur nga televizioni meksikan, mbeti shtatzënë nëpërmjet farëzimit artificial.

Është ende herët për të menduar për emrat e fëmijëve, për më tepër që do të më duhet të mendoj gjatë, pasi janë shumë. Kryesorja është që gjithçka të shkojë mbarë dhe më pas do të ketë kohë për të menduar për emrat, deklaroi Perez nga shtrati i spitalit në të cilin po qëndron.

Më parë, të paktën në dy raste të tjera janë regjistruar lindje të nëntë fëmijëve, por jo të gjithë kanë arritur të mbijetojnë. Perez është gjithashtu nënë e tre fëmijëve, edhe ata të lindur si trinjakë.

Sipas librit të rekordeve Guinness, numri më i madh i fëmijëve të lindur nga një nënë e vetme është 69.

----------


## bebi im

ububuja.....
9 femije pernjehere
e ne rrime mendohemi te bejme nje te dyte apo te rrime vetem me nje...
shih tjetra ketu, tak tak as ia ndjeka fare, i dhente Zoti kurajo dhe durim...

----------

